# New to Steelhead



## steelero (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking to do some steelhead fishing in the next few weeks.I live just south of saginaw and was wondering of anyone could point me in the right direction. I am looking for somewhere I can cast from shore if possible. Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Ausable River, in Oscoda, is probably your best bet, right now.


----------



## steelero (Dec 7, 2013)

So I've decided I will definitely by trying the AuSable. Am I ok going with small spoons (lil cleos) and floating spawn (what color/kind of spawn is best?) 

Thanks guys


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

steelero said:


> So I've decided I will definitely by trying the AuSable. Am I ok going with small spoons (lil cleos) and floating spawn (what color/kind of spawn is best?)
> 
> Thanks guys


You're good with those choices. One tip for the Au Sable, is don't be obsessed with running bobbers. Don't. Being newer, and especially from shore, drift-fishing will give you a much better chance. It also keeps you from getting really discouraged. Good luck..the AS can be tough on newbs.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Come on Jon ! Really ,just give him your runs i wont say nothing, just stay out out my runs !! 

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Come on Jon ! Really ,just give him your runs i wont say nothing, just stay out out my runs !!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol...then I'd be giving out your runs, because we all fish the same ones!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

steelero said:


> Looking to do some steelhead fishing in the next few weeks.I live just south of saginaw and was wondering of anyone could point me in the right direction. I am looking for somewhere I can cast from shore if possible. Thanks


Not sure how much drift fishing(bottom bouncing) you've done, but be prepared to re-tie a lot. Bring plenty of swivels/hooks/leader line and weights. When I used to fish it a lot, I'd use 8lb. maxima(ultragreen) main, and 6lb. leader about 3 to 4' off a swivel and a no.8 or 10 egg hook or bait holder with spawn,wiggler,or waxies. A lot of guys used pencil leads or slinky sinkers, but I would tie my swivel on, and leave a long tag end of the main line. Then I would pinch on no.7 splitshots depending on current, maybe 3 or 4. If they got hung up, when you pulled they would slide off that tag end usually and avoid snapping the line. Just the way I used to to it, so many variations of drifting. Good luck, you got me wanting to head up now myself:lol:

Oh yeah, welcome to the site!


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

Ralph Smith said:


> Not sure how much drift fishing(bottom bouncing) you've done, but be prepared to re-tie a lot. Bring plenty of swivels/hooks/leader line and weights.
> 
> Also bring a couple pair of good 'ol ragg wool gloves and a Zippo hand warmer. Be prepared for frozen hands and stubborn painful fingers that can really fumble up the knot tying.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Ralph Smith said:


> Not sure how much drift fishing(bottom bouncing) you've done, but be prepared to re-tie a lot. Bring plenty of swivels/hooks/leader line and weights. When I used to fish it a lot, I'd use 8lb. maxima(ultragreen) main, and 6lb. leader about 3 to 4' off a swivel and a no.8 or 10 egg hook or bait holder with spawn,wiggler,or waxies. A lot of guys used pencil leads or slinky sinkers, but I would tie my swivel on, and leave a long tag end of the main line. Then I would pinch on no.7 splitshots depending on current, maybe 3 or 4. If they got hung up, when you pulled they would slide off that tag end usually and avoid snapping the line. Just the way I used to to it, so many variations of drifting. Good luck, you got me wanting to head up now myself:lol:
> 
> Oh yeah, welcome to the site!


I like pencils because they give off better feel, for me anyways. Shot just doesn't give the ticks and dings like lead does. I can easily tell gravel from sand, when I've bumped a branch or hit a clay hump. I also feel you can cast MUCH further with lead, due to its compactness. 

Put that on 6lb main, 5lb leader and get to hookin' :coolgleam...


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

You use ones With swivel molded in? Who's got a good price on those

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

open road said:


> Also bring a couple pair of good 'ol ragg wool gloves and a Zippo hand warmer. Be prepared for frozen hands and stubborn painful fingers that can really fumble up the knot tying.




Also you will be de-icing (un-thawing as I've heard before, lol) your guides if the air temp is low enough. It's fun. Really. Been a while for me and I've never been good at it but it sure beats the alternative of waiting for soft water on the lakes.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Davelobi said:


> *Also you will be de-icing (un-thawing as I've heard before, lol) your guides if the air temp is low enough*. It's fun. Really. Been a while for me and I've never been good at it but it sure beats the alternative of waiting for soft water on the lakes.


Before you go, spray your guides with pam. If you take some with you, keep it warm, like a small can in your inside pocket of your coat


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah ...fresh frozen spawn and light leader line...wax worms aren't a bad choice either as cold as its going to be.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

